# Lucinda had her kids!!!!



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Lucinda finally had her babies to day around 1:35-2:30ish. Twin does We watched a movie came back out and she was cleaning a baby! Then she had her second one. I think of we weren't out with her for the second one she couldn't of got her out, she came out tail first with legs under her self. I don't know how I managed to help because it was my first time birthing a goat. But over all, all went well and they are bouncing around. Here is Noel and Holly. Holly is the all brown face and Noel is the more white faced one.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

how cute, congrats


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cute. and you did great helping!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh those ears are unbelievably cute!!! Congrats and way to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats! Super cuties!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks I'm really getting attached to Holly because she is the runt and I had to help birth her so I already have an amazing attachment to her. When should they have THEIR first shots?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

AWWWW those are some mighty cute babies!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've been waiting it feels like forever to have these guys whoopsie girls haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh my gosh those ears are unbelievably cute!!! Congrats and way to go!


Are they not?! Haha her ears touch the ground when she lays down.  Noels are so long but Holly's ears are normal length.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I just love them


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Is this normal


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

They are so cute and love their names! Great job on getting the second one out!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks they turned a week old yesterday they are so cute they follow me every where. 1 down 1 to go


----------

